# Braid line Setup



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys was just wondering what your opinion is with braid line
1/ Do you tie braid straight to lure
2/ Do you use a flurocarbon trace or mono and what length trace
3/ Do you use a double uni knot for joining braid to trace line, uni or palamar knot for tying lure
4/ Recommended braid line breaking strain for breaming/flathead/tailor/whiting etc

Your opinions would be greatly appreciated as i have had various people with many different ideas, and was wondering what the majority of AKFF members use!


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

1) No, braid is quite visible in water. Much better to use flurocarbon leader (I prefer Sunline FC Rock)
2) Yes, as above. I don't measure specific length but generally make leader twice the length of my rod
3) Double Uni is fine. Although I prefer 'slim beauty' knot...once you master it it's quite easy and the best braid to leader knot in my opinion
4) For bream/whiting, light as possible (ie. 4lb braid, 6lb leader). You may get away with this for flathead and tailor as well although I usually use 6 to 8lb braid and 8 to 12lb leader)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Basically same as 009. Braid is awesome.

1) no, I always use flourocarb. Braid is too visible and (arguably, depending on the line) less resistant to damage from snags etc. 
2) Yes, 1-2m odd depending what I'm towing on the end. 
3) Albright. double uni for higher lb line
4) Harder one. Bream as light as practical, 4lbish. Flathead and tailor may need a bit more horsepower. 6lb is what I use for all those and I just go up and down in leader strength to suit.

Have fun mate!


----------



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

hey, didn't know that slim beauty knot, looks very good, while i was searching i found this site on knots and bait rigs
http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

*1/ Do you tie braid straight to lure*
No, never.

*2/ Do you use a flurocarbon trace or mono and what length trace*

I use both. Mostly fluro but I switch to mono for surface lures because it floats.

*3/ Do you use a double uni knot for joining braid to trace line, uni or palamar knot for tying lure*

Slim beauty. It's a bit fiddly but hasn't let me down yet.

*4/ Recommended braid line breaking strain for breaming/flathead/tailor/whiting etc*

Betweem 3lb and 10lb depending on the circumstances and quality of the braid. The lighter the better but if I'm fishing around stucture I'll go up to 8lb.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Good thread.

Oops, I have been running braid all the way to my HB's and SP's, better change that!! So follow up question, do you still use a swivel attached to the lure / jigs to effect quick changeovers or is that also too unnatural?


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

> 1/ Do you tie braid straight to lure


Probably not something many kayakers do, but I know up in QLD at places like Awoonga, trolling at night on a full moon is a productive practice, and it's quite common to tie braid straight to lures, as it has a smaller diameter and is actually less visible to any fish looking up at a sihouette agaisnt the bright moonlit sky.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Oops, I have been running braid all the way to my HB's and SP's, better change that!! So follow up question, do you still use a swivel attached to the lure / jigs to effect quick changeovers or is that also too unnatural?


For the southern estuary fishing I generally do I use clips on blades and HB's. The 00 size decoy's are tiny and in my opinion don't ruin the action of the lure at all. I can't see them being any different to a loop knot except they are more reliable.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Re: using swivels it depends what lure.

For small lures I basically never use a swivel and just use the lure attachment point. The reasoning is I feel it keeps the lure as lifelike looking as pissble, and there's not a odd looking attachment coming out of the lures head. For bigger lures (90mm plus basically), or fishing where im changing lure constantly I just tack them on.


----------

